# New US casting record set



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Word has it that a new record was set at the Crisfield tournament yesterday.
Dee Joseph hit 557.5" for a new US Womens record .
Way to go Dee.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations on a top cast 

Any video footage


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Congrats Dee!!!!!! Great casting!

Robert


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanx guys, very much appreciated. Hey Conn, I believe your numbers are slightly off. I am anxiously waiting to see the official numbers posted on SCUSA. Where have you been? I met you during my first tournament and never saw you again. Hope to see you at the Nationals.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

SHADEZZ said:


> Thanx guys, very much appreciated. Hey Conn, I believe your numbers are slightly off. I am anxiously waiting to see the official numbers posted on SCUSA. Where have you been? I met you during my first tournament and never saw you again. Hope to see you at the Nationals.


I stand corrected. It was 557.5. That is a step up and I'll take it.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I'm a soccer dad now , 2 kids come first . Make as many tournaments as that and my business travel allows. Have booked free time to make the nationals, itching to do my 4 step pendulum again, can't believe I even hit the numbers I hit last tournament, no practice and not a pendulum cast in years ....


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

That means you are a natural. One day I hope to progress to the pendulum. I have to be solid with the OTG first. I'm slowly getting there.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Very good casting Dee keep up the good work


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> Congratulations on a top cast
> 
> Any video footage


Hi Jeremy, you can find some video footage here. http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=1343


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Dee , 

Some good form to your cast , as a matter of interest what rod were you using on the day ?
Hopefully we can talk and have a few casts when I am over there for the Texas and NJ events.

I will post up the results on the Australian forum if that's OK ?

Regards


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Dee, I just checked the vid out, VERY impressive. You are coming along with that nicely.

Robert


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> Dee ,
> 
> Some good form to your cast , as a matter of interest what rod were you using on the day ?
> Hopefully we can talk and have a few casts when I am over there for the Texas and NJ events.
> ...


Thank you Jeremy, I am trying very hard to better my form. I was using the Century Carbon Metal Crest. If you aren't busy I would love to talk to you. I heard during the Nationals you guys are very busy.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

thekingfeeder said:


> Dee, I just checked the vid out, VERY impressive. You are coming along with that nicely.
> 
> Robert


Thanx, I have a long way to go to get better.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## distance1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Congratulations Dee,

It's amazing what can happen when your eye is focused on 600 ft. Keep looking up and good things will happen along the way.

LarryB


----------



## Led (Feb 1, 2001)

Way to go Larry, I see that some rough edges have crept in over the years 

Dee - Very nice and congratulations on your new record.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

LarryB said:


> Congratulations Dee,
> 
> It's amazing what can happen when your eye is focused on 600 ft. Keep looking up and good things will happen along the way.
> 
> LarryB


Thanx Larry, If I had 1/4 of your power and experience I could do a lot better. I could hear you and Earl say "Look up". In my mind I was like the sun is killing my eyes, it's bright. LOL 

Congrats on another win. Wait don't go anywhere. LOL I was like how many awards is Larry receiving.


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Dee , 

Looking forward to seeing you at the nationals , never to busy to help and talk with like minded people. 
Only thing I am focused on is having fun and trying to do my best, be it with my own casting or helping others improve.


----------



## TONY B (Oct 26, 2009)

Way to go dee. knew you could do it . Very proud of you. think 600 will be no problem for you soon. As Im always told by Tommy how bad do you want it. I could see in VA. you want it bad. And you proved it . TONY B


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

TONY B said:


> Way to go dee. knew you could do it . Very proud of you. think 600 will be no problem for you soon. As Im always told by Tommy how bad do you want it. I could see in VA. you want it bad. And you proved it . TONY B


 Hey Tony, thanx a bunch. I will keep working and see where will I get. I see you putting up some nice numbers as well. 800 isnt far for you to reach.


----------



## SHADEZZ (Apr 30, 2008)

Jeremy Schrader said:


> Dee ,
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you at the nationals , never to busy to help and talk with like minded people.
> Only thing I am focused on is having fun and trying to do my best, be it with my own casting or helping others improve.


Much appreciated Jeremy. I will for sure find you and introduce myself. I am always open to listen to anything that will help me improve.


----------

